# Quartz Lock Urethane Haze Issues



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, ill try to make this short but still full of the information needed to resolve the problem.

First off, quartz lock is a great product, I love the premixed buckets and the workability and how easy it is to clean off the surface. Where I struggle with is the haze on vertical surfaces. Horizontal is not an issue when washed thoroughly. Even worse, using a natural stone on a vertical surface. Porcelains and such are not so bad.

The first major dilemma was on a limestone floor in a dining room. This stuff was sealed 3 times before grouting. IT was a majorly porous surface. I'm talking porous as in take it from the garage where it is humid and set in in the air conditioning and in 15 minutes it will be 4 shades lighter. Only 1 single tile could be spread with grout before wiping, thats how fast the Quartz Lock was setting up, not to mention the horrible haze it was leaving.. 

Couple calls to QL and they advise to use a citrus based cleaner, such as Mr. Clean mixed into the wash water in a small dose. What do you know, that worked great! I always have a gallon of it now and use it all the time. 

However, we still had the haze issue to resolve. QL said to use MEK, Methyl Ethyl Ketone, a very strong chemical to clean the haze. While this does work pretty well, it is so strong you become higher than a kite by time your finished. Not to mention how dangerous is could be due to its level of flammability.

Fast forward to the master bathroom, where lies $20,000 in stone from Italy, not including the border tile, etc. The tile looks great grouted, however there are spots of hazing through out. One issue I have not figured out how to resolve yet is slight residue "washing" down the wall due to the merely damp sponge used to clean the grout off. This creates "lines" of urethane haze down the walls.

Now since the dining room, QL has introduced there own special cleaner for urethane haze called Blaze. It is a semi-strong smelling cleaner that really doesn't work all that well at removing the haze per the instructions. However, the instructions do suggest cleaning the haze immediately following grouting, which could be part of the problem. It is also important to heed the warning of grout failure and the voiding of all warranties is allowed to set on the surface of the tile and/or grout for a time period of greater than 5 minutes. SO it must be chemically targeting the materials within the grout.

They suggest using a "white scrubby Doodlebug pad" with the Blaze. Still this really doesnt do much. MEK is much more effective, although I would prefer to stay away from using it.

Anybody had any luck with other methods? I was thinking about using my Porter Cable random orbital polisher I use for detailing my cars with a white detailing pad just to relieve my arm from scrubbing. 

The grout is great, but certain things about it make it not worth the hassle. I have tried everything imaginable to prevent the haze during grouting. Stone walls are just a killer though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You got hazed. :laughing:

OK, not funny. I use the stuff all the time and stress the importance of cleaning early and often. Hindsight at this point but that haze is a *****. I'm not that helpful now. I've never let it go that long. If the Blaze and doodlebug don't work, you've just learned a bad lesson.

For future reference, do a good initial wash and don't let it sit too long. I suggest no more than 4 sq ft before a wipe. After about 5 minutes, go back with a barely damp microfiber cloth and the final wash is done. It's really that simply.

Sorry for your situation. Please post back if with whatever your final solution is. But this story should really drive home the wipe early and often concept.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Angus, I have not used a whole lot of Quartz Lock, maybe 14 large buckets worth.

Anyways, I understand the wipe early thing. I grout very little area before wiping. I learned that the first time I used it. 

Oh, and I shouldn't say the Blaze didn't work, but its gonna be a long, long process to clean those walls. There is over 800 square feet of stone on the walls in just the master bathroom 


Thanks for the tip on the microfiber though. I was somewhat concerned with wiping the grout too soon after the initial wash in fear of washing the grout out of the joint with the towel. Apparantly thats not a problem.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The drier the microfiber, the better. Actually there are times I started with a completely dry cloth and just let the cloth dampen as I go along.

If you're working with natural stone, you might want to rinse it often but wring it out _very _well.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

knocked out the haze with the MEK and some rags today. Took a while, but all is good.

I used the microfiber idea today too touching up some spots, worked great.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

*Quartz Lock 2...*

Longtime Spectralock epoxy user...

Just finished up 450 ft of porcelain floor and tile base; tried QL2 for the first time.
Spreads really nice and I had _no problems with clean up_...probably because I followed Angus' recommendations to the letter.:thumbup: 

Found that the best approach when spreading is to topically pack each groutline crosswise, then scrape back with the narrow end of the float. This leaves a _minimal area_ with the urethane on it. I had no problems with voids using this technique. Spread _no more_ than about 10 lineal feet of grout lines, scrape your float and set the lid back on the pail, then _get on the washing_...

For floors and conventional wet areas, I'm converted...

The "question":

Has anyone used this product in a steam shower yet? I've got another one coming (second meeting last night, it's as good as signed) and it seems like it would really stick well on a ceiling (unlike the "bombs away" performance of Spectralock).:whistling 

I'm _guessing that once it hits full cure_ it's everything that Spectralock offers? 

I'm just not that much into _guessing_, so I thought I'd ask here...

Cheers, Ron


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, you can use in a steam shower. It will perform every bit as good as SpectraLOCK. 

As for a wall or ceiling application, you do get some carnage. Here was my last sloped ceiling install:


----------

